# lecture DVD sur apple tv



## encheres (17 Janvier 2008)

Est il possible de lire des films DVD ou DVD musical, sur apple tv ?
Comme je ne pense pas qu'il est possible de la lire sur itunes, je ne vois pas comment apple tv pourrait le faire.. merci de me confirmer avant un éventuel achat..


----------



## whereismymind (18 Janvier 2008)

il n'y a pas de lecteur optique dans le Apple TV donc non.

Ceci dit, tu peux ripper un DVD et le mettre dans iTunes. Et là, pas de problème, ça stream en WiFi.


----------



## encheres (18 Janvier 2008)

Merci pour ta réponse...
"Ripper" un DVD ? tu peux préciser ? s'il faut un logiciel, n'hésite pas à me donner toute la procédure, au diable l'avarice... lol

Merci encore


----------



## whereismymind (18 Janvier 2008)

Oui, tu utilises un logiciel comme HandBrake qui se charge de convertir dans le format de ton choix. Le côté pratique de HandBrake, c'est qu'il a quelques pré-réglagles de ripp et notamment un pour le AppleTV. En le sélectionnant, tu est sûr que ton AppleTV le lira.

Avant ça, il faudra copier le DVD tel quel dans ton disque dur à l'aide de Mac The Ripper.

PS: Les deux sont des Freewares.


----------



## encheres (18 Janvier 2008)

J'a pigé la méthode.
Je vais essayer de l'appliquer pour mon pc, donc HandBrake et Mac ripper ne conviennent pas.

Merci


----------



## whereismymind (18 Janvier 2008)

Effectivement non mais sur PC, tu trouveras des équivalents.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2008)

Petite précision : il n'y a pas besoin d'utiliser Mac The Ripper avec Handbrake.  Handbrake se charge de tout.


----------



## whereismymind (18 Janvier 2008)

Et moi qui me faisait ch**r avec Mac The Ripper !!! Tout ça pour rien, merci d'être intervenu !


----------



## ipascm (19 Avril 2008)

si tu es sur Pc il y a des tonnes d'appli, perso j'ai un faible pour dvdfab, gratuit pour le rip et sincerement on ne fait pas beaucoup mieux... interface sympa et beaucoup plus simple que rip it after me...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2008)

Pub :sleep:


Cleaning is done in my district


----------



## Grumbler (30 Juillet 2008)

J'ai essayé les deux mais pour moi, VISUALHUB est le plus approprié pour l'Apple TV ! En freeware (version d'essai) ou sharware (- de 20 ), il est d'une simplicité enfantine, le tout en français !
Il permet de "convertir" à peu près tous les formats et de synchroniser simultanément l'Apple TV si iTune est allumé !
Que demande le peuple !


----------



## SwOOsH92 (24 Août 2008)

Bonjour a tous,

Est-il possible de lancer la lecture d'un dvd sur un mac connecte en reseau et que l'Apple TV le diffuse sur la TV ?

Merci !


----------



## Dagnir (2 Octobre 2008)

SwOOsH92 a dit:


> Bonjour a tous,
> 
> Est-il possible de lancer la lecture d'un dvd sur un mac connecte en reseau et que l'Apple TV le diffuse sur la TV ?
> 
> Merci !



Très bonne question que je me pose également.
Un petit up (si qqun pouvait répondre


----------



## msinno (2 Octobre 2008)

A priori non  et c'est bien dommage...


----------



## bibibenate (28 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,
je viens d'acheter une Apple TV et j'aimerais lui faire contenir l'intégralité de ma bibliothèque MP3, photos (jusqu'ici tout va bien...) et DVD !!
Pour cela je passe par HandBrake que tout le monde sur le forum recommande mais j'ai 2 questions :
1°: J'ai lu qu'il y avait des réglages spécifiques Apple TV mais je ne les vois pas dans le logiciel.
2°: Au bout de 10mn, ça me marque 39H  (iMac Core2Duo 2,8 Ghz, 2Go RAM) de temps de traitement et j'ai l'impression que le lecteur DVD de mon iMac hocquette un peu... !!!!!

C'est normal ?


----------



## ipascm (29 Décembre 2008)

C'est possible que cela prenne plus de 20H si tu as une machine sous G4 ... perso je compte à peu près une heure (avec un macbook intel toute première serie sortie)


----------



## bibibenate (30 Décembre 2008)

En fait j'avais laissé la fenêtre du lecteur DVD ouverte et je pense que c'est ça qui m'augmentait considérablement les temps d'accès.
Pour accélerer encore le boulot je rippe d'abord mes DVD avec MacTheRipper et là, ça va vraiment plus vite, environ 20-25 fps donc presque du temps réel mais comme j'ai toute ma DVDthèque à importer je me demander s'il existait des solutions d'accélération matérielles beaucoup plus efficaces ??
Par contre en ce qui concerne la qualité en utilisant les pré-réglages AppleTV d'handbrake, je ne vois aucune différence de qualité ( comparaison entre deux images identiques mises en pause) entre mon fichier .M4V et la source du .ts pour un poids divisé par 5 !!


----------



## ipascm (30 Décembre 2008)

il existe plusieurs clé usb qui permettent d'encoder matériellement en MP4 (elgato turbo.264), mais je n'ai pas testé.

il existe un test sur macgé mais je ne sais plus ou sinon tu peux te référerer à l'article suivant : http://bloguedegeek.net/2008/11/24/elgato-turbo264-encodeur-h264-materiel-evaluation/

Cependant, si le gain de temps est appréciable (environ 200%-400% suivant la résolution), la clé ne gère pas les formats HD (720 et 1080p/i)

Tiens nous au courant


----------



## ipascm (30 Décembre 2008)

SwOOsH92 a dit:


> Bonjour a tous,
> 
> Est-il possible de lancer la lecture d'un dvd sur un mac connecte en reseau et que l'Apple TV le diffuse sur la TV ?
> 
> Merci !


 
et non malheureusement...il n'y a pas de solution pour le moment.


----------



## bibibenate (30 Décembre 2008)

ipascm a dit:


> il existe plusieurs clé usb qui permettent d'encoder matériellement en MP4 (elgato turbo.264), mais je n'ai pas testé.
> 
> il existe un test sur macgé mais je ne sais plus ou sinon tu peux te référerer à l'article suivant : http://bloguedegeek.net/2008/11/24/elgato-turbo264-encodeur-h264-materiel-evaluation/
> 
> ...



Super !! Merci pour ta réponse, c'est exactement ce que je recherchais. 
C'est quand même le comble d'acheter un super ordi avec un proc de fou (C2D 2,8ghz) et avoir besoin de faire ce type de tâche avec une clé USB !!!
en ce qui concerne la HD ce n'est pas un pb puisque mes dvd ne sont pas HD.
Par contre j'espère que le format h264 assure une bonne qualité.
Dès que je l'ai je fais un comparatif de temps sur l'encodage d'un dvd entier avec turbo.264 et HandBrake.
Je me demandais, si l'on excepte la question du poids est ce que ça ne vaut  pas mieux de mettre direct dans l'apple tv le vidéo_ts du dvd sans passer par l'encodage?
C clair que c'est plus lourd mais quel travail !!
On peut sélectionner les langues avec le elgato?


----------



## bibibenate (31 Décembre 2008)

Ca y est, j'ai commandé la clé sur macway.
Je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## ipascm (5 Janvier 2009)

alors ca donne quoi cette petite clé?


----------



## bibibenate (5 Janvier 2009)

Je l'attends ce matin...
Pas de chance avec La Poste !! 
j'attends aussi mon Apple TV commandée sur eBay le 26/12/08 !!!
mais ça va arriver....


----------



## bibibenate (7 Janvier 2009)

Ca y est, j'ai tout reçu : Apple TV et Turbo.264 ...
maintenant, un petit compte rendu :
- Apple TV : Tout simplement EXCELLENT, je suis vraiment super content de l'avoir. Je ne regrette donc absolument pas mon achat. Pourquoi ?
Parce que ça fait exactement ce que je voulais que ça fasse et ça le fait bien, c'est à dire que j'ai maintenant dans un boitier très épuré et esthétique, sans transformateur ;-) tout ce que je voulais pouvoir partager avec mes amis dans des conditions optimales: 
- Toute ma musique : avec un son génial(encodé en Apple LossLess par contre donc un peu rebarbatif mais nécessaire pour avoir une qualité digne d'un CD) sur mon ampli ONKYO et mes enceintes Klipsch RF3. Alors que je trouvais le son de l'iPod branché sur l'ampli, sans relief ni dynamique, tout le spectre sonore écrasé comme une crêpe, je retrouve toute la vivacité d'une source de qualité et correctement amplifié. Et c'est clair que le jukebox numérique branché sur la TV avec les jaquettes et tout, c'est trop bon...
- Tous mes DVDs : avec une qualité d'image au top. C'est à dire que sur mon LCD de 94cm à 2,5m de distance, je n'arrive pas à déceler de différence entre une source DVD et ce même DVD réencodé en MP4. (Beaucoup de boulot à ce niveau là : Ripp avec MacTheRipper et encodage avec HandBrake ou Turbo.264 sur lequel je reviendrai plus tard). Mais un rendu franchement génial. Quel bonheur d'avoir sous la main tous ses DVD et ne plus être obligé de considérer comme élément de déco principal du salon sa collection de boîtiers DVD...
- Toutes mes photos. No comment... je pense qu'il n'y a rien à rajouter à ça tellement c'est évident.
- Je ferai bref sur les podcast, la possibilité de regarder direct des bandes annonces en HD (en anglais par contre) et l'accès Youtube.

Pour ne pas être accusé de prosélytisme gratuit, je modérerai certains points par contre je ne rentrerai pas dans la polémique DivX etc... :
- C'est vraiment nul et frustrant de ne pas pouvoir, en France, louer de films en HD et de n'avoir que ces pauvres séries à télécharger
- La prise en compte de la spécificité du média vidéo par iTunes est déplorable. Pas de réalisateurs, d'acteurs, le format des jaquettes n'est pas le bon, il n'est pas possible de séléctionner plusieurs pistes audio (langues) ni de sous-titres (je crois) donc bye-bye les films où vous voulez voir certaines scènes en langue originale ou les traductions de l'opéra.
- Je crois que c'est tout.
Donc, rien de bien grave, juste des décisions politiques, un peu de business et quelques corrections logicielles.


En ce qui concerne le turbo.264. C'est bien... mais peut mieux faire.
Dans mon cas, c'est un peu particulier puisque j'encodais des ripps de DVD donc comme le turbo264 ne permet pas trop de réglages, j'ai encodé des films mais pas dans la bonne langue...
par contre en terme de comparaisons pour ceux que ça intéresse, sur Scarface.
2h42 de film. iMac 24' C2D 2,8Ghz. 2Go RAM
Turbo.264 = 2h06 mn. Processeur à 15-20% d'utilisation. Fichier de 3,06 Go. 2,3Mo/s de débit
HandBrake réglé sur AppleTV = 2h50 mn. Processeur à 95% d'utilisation. Fichier de 2,26 Go. 1,3Mo/s de débit
Concernant ce débit, je ne sais pas trop à quoi il correspond car même en mettant 2 images identiques des deux sources ou 2 séquences, la qualité est strictement la même...
Je ne sais pas...

Enfin, si quelqu'un peut éclairer ma lanterne sur les réglages à faire pour l'audio dans HandBrake parce que je ne comprends pas la différence entre AAC (faac) et AC3 pass-thru. j'ai l'impression que si je ne sélectionne pas les deux, des fois j'a l'image mais pas le son.

Voilà pour les premières impressions. la prochaine fois je vous tiendrai au courant de la consommation électrique de la bête.


----------



## CHRISAKI (8 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir,
Que veut dire exactement ripper, à quoi cela sert-il, et quel est le logiciel adapté et le mieux.
Merci


----------



## bibibenate (8 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,
ripper consiste simplement à déplacer le contenu du DVD vers le disque dur. Un simple glisser-déposer ne suffit pas.

Ben si, un simple "glisser/déposer suffit, car si la solution que tu proposais s'avère indispensable, ça signifie que tu es tombé dans l'illégalité, car le DVD est protégé, et que dupliquer un DVD protégé est interdit !


----------



## bibibenate (12 Janvier 2009)

Et bien tu me l'apprends. 
Je pensais justement que le glisser/déposer ne déplaçait pas tous les fichiers nécessaires à la lecture du DVD depuis le DD. Je t'avouerai que tellement convaincu, je n'ai même pas essayé...

Comme je l'ai indiqué plus haut, j'ai fait quelques mesures de consommation électrique de l'Apple TV.
Pour faire bref, la fonction "Mise en veille" ne sert absolument à rien (d'un point de vue conso) puisqu'elle consomme alors 23W/H alors qu'en fonctionnement on est à 25-27 pour la musique et les films.
Ce qui est intéressant c'est que c'est exactement la même consommation que le boîtier HD de la freebox: 23w en veille, 25w en fonctionnement !!


----------



## antro (14 Janvier 2009)

bibibenate a dit:


> En ce qui concerne le turbo.264. C'est bien... mais peut mieux faire.
> Dans mon cas, c'est un peu particulier puisque j'encodais des ripps de DVD donc comme le turbo264 ne permet pas trop de réglages, j'ai encodé des films mais pas dans la bonne langue...
> par contre en terme de comparaisons pour ceux que ça intéresse, sur Scarface.
> 2h42 de film. iMac 24' C2D 2,8Ghz. 2Go RAM
> ...



Question au passage, as tu essayé d'encoder avec ffmpegx et quel temps d'encodage as tu obtenu ?
Je me pose toujours la question d'acheter la Turbo.264 mais j'ai un iMac C2D 2'4Ghz. J'enregistre pas mal d'emission de TV (des dessins animés pour ma petite fille) que j'encode en H264. Avec ffmpegx, j'arrive a un taux d'encodage assez interessant (environ 15 minutes de video 720*400 encodés en 10 minutes en 1200kbps).
Je voulais savoir ce que donnais la Turbo.264 si ça vallait le coup.


----------



## ipascm (14 Janvier 2009)

bibibenate a dit:


> Bonjour,
> ripper consiste simplement à déplacer le contenu du DVD vers le disque dur. Un simple glisser-déposer ne suffit pas.
> 
> Ben si, un simple "glisser/déposer suffit, car si la solution que tu proposais s'avère indispensable, ça signifie que tu es tombé dans l'illégalité, car le DVD est protégé, et que dupliquer un DVD protégé est interdit !


 
euh et si tu habites au luxembourg alors....


----------



## ipascm (14 Janvier 2009)

hummm, 

je reste malheureusement convaincu que la meilleure solution pour un bon codage en H264 pour apple TV est de passer par un PC avec DVDFAB (désolé je ne veux pas faire de pub), mais pour mes series de DA, je n'ai rien vu de mieux et pourtant j'ai vraiment pas mal testé (et succombé aux fameux bad sectors et positionnement de chapitres bizarres)...

désolé, mais la, il faut s'y faire je crois...


----------



## bibibenate (18 Janvier 2009)

antro a dit:


> Question au passage, as tu essayé d'encoder avec ffmpegx et quel temps d'encodage as tu obtenu ?
> Je me pose toujours la question d'acheter la Turbo.264 mais j'ai un iMac C2D 2'4Ghz. J'enregistre pas mal d'emission de TV (des dessins animés pour ma petite fille) que j'encode en H264. Avec ffmpegx, j'arrive a un taux d'encodage assez interessant (environ 15 minutes de video 720*400 encodés en 10 minutes en 1200kbps).
> Je voulais savoir ce que donnais la Turbo.264 si ça vallait le coup.



Je n'ai jamais essayé avec FFmpegX mais si tu me donnes une source, je peux te faire le comparatif avec turbo.264.
Quant à ce dernier, en fait la rapidité change vraiment en fonction de la source et même 2 DVD n'auront pas le même traitement. 37fps pour L'Aile ou la cuisse et une vingtaine pour un film plus récent.
Par contre les chiffres augmentent bcp pour des sources de moins bonne qualité, genre TV.
En fait turbo.264 est l'idéal quand tu veux encoder une source telle quelle, c'est à dire sans chapitrage, sans choix de langue, sans sous-titrage etc...


----------



## Espérelles (25 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour

J'ai AppleTV et je souhaitais voir mes DVD lus par mon Mac de bureau sur mon écran de TV.
J'ai donc téléchargé Handbrake qui est un logiciel superbe. Il faut juste l'accompagner de VLC pour retirer la protection des DVD. 

Petite parenthèse concernant la protection des DVD. C'est la revente d'une copie qui est interdite, comme la revente de toute copie de tout fichier ayant des droits d'auteurs. Il en est de même pour les CD et, pour parler d'un autre temps, les disque vinyles, les K7, etc.... Et qui n'a pas fait de K7 à partir de ses vinyles pour pouvoir les écouter en voiture ? Bon d'accord, "je parle d'un temps que les moins de 20 ans ne peuvent pas connaître" (merci à Charles Aznavour). Nos CD se déversent tranquillement sur itunes. Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a d'illicite de ripper un DVD sur mon ordi pour qu'il puisse être vu sur mon téléviseur via AppleTV ! Sauf si c'est pour protéger les fabricants et vendeurs de lecteurs DVD !

Revenons à nos moutons. 
Les films, je les aime en VO et j'aime les opéras. Si j'arrive à me débrouiller en Anglais, les autres langues... c'est tout du Chinois pour moi ! Et même pour un opéra en Français, les sous-titres sont utiles. Donc j'ai besoin des sous-titres, mais j'aimerais ne pas les avoir tout le temps.
Avec Handbrake, impossible de ne pas les incruster, càd de le placer définitivement.
Donc, j'ai télécharger (et acheter 15) iSubtitle. Mais ce logiciel, soi-disant le meilleur du marché en la matière, a beaucoup de défauts !

1/ Les sous-titres dans les DVD sont des images, or iSubtitle travaille avec du texte. Il faut donc aller chercher le texte dans des banques type moviesubtitles.org mais on n'y trouve pas tous les films...
2/ Souvent, ces bandes de textes ne sont pas synchro avec le film. Il y a un décalage de une au deux secondes au début du film mais qui passe à 30 secondes à 20 minutes de film !!! Autant dire que ce n'est pas franchement pratique. Et s'il y a une possibilité de corriger le décalage, c'est une correction unique pour tout le film, pas une correction qui évolue de 1 sec en début de film à... 30 secondes à 20 minutes de film.... Sans compter que la correction de décalage est limitée à 20 secondes !
3/ Si, dans Handbrake, j'encode la VO et la VF (il peut m'arriver de vouloir voir le film en VF), lorsque je mets les sous-titres avec iSubtitle, j'ai la version anglaise avec les sous-titres en Anglais et la VF avec les sous-titres en Français !

J'ai regardé toutes les fonctions et même écrit à Bitfield... Ils n'ont rien de mieux à proposer et continuent de dire que c'est le meilleur logiciel du marché !

Aujourd'hui, je ne vois qu'une solution : faire 3 encodages, VO avec et sans sous-titre + VF ou 2 pour les opéras, VO avec sous-titres français  et avec sous-titres langue originelle...., et choisir au moment de la lecture la version que je veux voir. Mais quel espace occupé sur mon ordi !!!! Vivement le iCloud !!!! Sans compter les 15 dépensés inutilement.... 

A moins que quelqu'un ait une autre solution à me proposer ?

Merci.


----------



## Gwen (25 Septembre 2011)

Moi, j'utilise DVD Remaster pour mes encodages maintenant. Je peux gérer les différentes langues et sous-titres. 

Tu peux y jeter un coup d'oeil, je pense que cela vaut le coup et te simplifiera la vie.
http://metakine.com


----------



## AZTT (11 Novembre 2011)

que pensez vous de  

http://firecore.com/atvflash-black?gclid=CISsl_jgrqwCFSIhtAodkgFkGQ

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h16 ----------

Vidéo de démonstration:  http://vimeo.com/channels/147880


----------



## whereismymind (14 Novembre 2011)

@ espérellesY'a franchement rien de mal (si tu ne distribues pas sur le net bien sur) mais une loi française en a décidé autrement ...


----------

